# Sorry if inappropriate. So close to losing my babies. In desperate need of help!



## cookie4800

I'm so desperate as I truly feel I can lose my babies. Please help if you can. Please...

Today I am 21+5. When I was 20+4 I had an emergent cerclage placed as my cervix was measuring .83 cm, 3 cm dilated and bags were bulging. MFM said he thinks we can only get 2 maybe 3 weeks out of cerglage... great odds.

Since cerclage placement I've had cramping. Sometimes a couple an hour sometimes VERY rythmic (and I mean very... like every 3 minutes.) Sunday night (today is tues) I went to L&D for the cramping. They didn't really get them to stop... just didn't hurt as bad. But eventually after I got home they did slow down big time. I still get them but nowhere near as often. Anyways while I was in L&D they did a vaginal. Also checked my urine. Said I MAY have both a uti and bacterial vaginosis. Gave me meds for both. Before I went in I was having A LOT of discharge and it was brownish. Yesterday and today it has increase big time and is now very bloody. There is red bloody mucus EVERY TIME I wipe. Plus some on a pad and just an hour ago quite a bit on the pad. I know this can be from internal exam but with everything that's been going on I'm so very scared. Plus I'm not sure it can still be from exam or be this much from the exam. I can call my ob when they open in the morn but I know there is just so much they can tell me.

I am just so scared and was wondering if any of this sounds familiar to any of you. I so greatly appreciate any insight you may have. It's so hard to feel both my little girls moving in my belly but my body seems to be failing them...


----------



## nessaw

Hi I haven't had experience of this but want you to know I'm thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Have not experienced this either, but you are in my thoughts and prayers....XOooXO <3 <3


----------



## Felisss

I'd go back to l&d right away. Take care dear.


----------



## tcinks

Did you get checked out? Is everything okay?


----------



## babesx3

sorry i don't know either, just praying all is well for you, can you ask for a scan for reassurance? keep your feet up?


----------



## sethsmummy

aww huni :hugs: I know your cervix will be highly irritated after having the cerclage AND then the internal so that can cause bleeding, the BV can cause a lot of discharge which will be mingling with the blood from your cervix.

make sure your on strict bed rest hun so no moving unless you need to goto the toilet if you can. Drink PLENTY of water and try do some rest on your left hand side. The anti biotics for the UTI should kick in within 3 days which should ease some of the pains if that was the cause... im not sure how long the BV should take to clear up but if things are no better i would call and see if they want you to go get checked out :hugs: Or better still see if someone can come to you! the less your moving the better xx


----------



## sbl

Cookie had her baby 


23 weeker my baby girl

ReplyOct 23rd, 2014 | 00:43 AMcookie4800

Gave birth to Baby A, Liliana on Monday 10/20/14. 1lb1oz. She was just 23 weeks (due to ivf we know she was actually less than 23 weeks but hospital had some dates wrong.)

Anyways... she's in the nicu and I'm on hospital bed rest trying to keep her sister in. I so wish I could be with her more.

I'm so worried about her. She's so little... 23 weeks! Dr's say she is doing good for her gestation but really... how good is that when u think only 23 weeks! She has a brain scan on Monday and I'm so worried for the results.

I just feel so helpless and worried.


----------



## sammie13s

Bless sending her strength . My daughter was just under 1lb xxx


----------



## Radiance

sbl said:


> Cookie had her baby
> 
> 
> 23 weeker my baby girl
> 
> ReplyOct 23rd, 2014 | 00:43 AMcookie4800
> 
> Gave birth to Baby A, Liliana on Monday 10/20/14. 1lb1oz. She was just 23 weeks (due to ivf we know she was actually less than 23 weeks but hospital had some dates wrong.)
> 
> Anyways... she's in the nicu and I'm on hospital bed rest trying to keep her sister in. I so wish I could be with her more.
> 
> I'm so worried about her. She's so little... 23 weeks! Dr's say she is doing good for her gestation but really... how good is that when u think only 23 weeks! She has a brain scan on Monday and I'm so worried for the results.
> 
> I just feel so helpless and worried.

I was just about to respond. Thank you for updating <3 do know if she is still updating... Has a journal or anything?


----------



## nessaw

Thinking of you and your little ones.x


----------



## george83

Sending lots of love and prayers, thinking of them all x x x


----------



## cookie4800

Thank you all.

Liliana is 1 week old today and doing great well. She is a strong one!

Her little sister is still inside cooking. My white blood cell count is high and I know the Dr's are concerned about it. However blood pressure is good and no signs of a fever. Still have a ton of discharge but doesn't seem to be a sign of an infection.

So at this point we are taking things one day at a time.

I appreciate everyone's kind words and prayers!


----------



## sethsmummy

aww happy 1 week old Liliana <3 Im glad your all doing well hun <3 xx


----------



## wildflower79

Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

I'm glad you are both doing well :) Thinking of you &#10084;


----------



## george83

I'm glad she's doing well, I hope she proves to be a little fighter. I hope you and your second little one continue to do well. Thinking of you still x x


----------



## Jenny Bean

cookie4800 said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Liliana is 1 week old today and doing great well. She is a strong one!
> 
> Her little sister is still inside cooking. My white blood cell count is high and I know the Dr's are concerned about it. However blood pressure is good and no signs of a fever. Still have a ton of discharge but doesn't seem to be a sign of an infection.
> 
> So at this point we are taking things one day at a time.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's kind words and prayers!

Both you and your daughter have unimaginable strength.

You will be in my prayers!


----------



## Mommieh25

Praying for you.


----------



## Becka79

All the best cookie, hope you all continue to do well!


----------



## Perplexed

Thinking of you and your babies!


----------



## skyraaa

Thinking of u all xx


----------



## Tove

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## helloeveryone

:hugs::hugs: hope you is well xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope everything is going well for you and your babies! X


----------



## skunkpixie

Thinking of you. Cant imagine what you must be going through. X


----------



## MrsRH

:hugs:


----------



## Miss406

Thinking of you xx


----------



## cookie4800

Thought I'd update...

Liliana turned 1 month yesterday. She is now 1lb7oz. She is having some major oxygen issues but we are working on it. 

11 days after I had Lili, on 10/31/2014, I gave birth to Alessandra via emergency csection (she was having heart rate issues). Ali was 1lb4oz at birth but now weighs the same as her sister at 1lb7oz. She also has some oxygen issues but not as major as Lili.

We are very proud of our girls. They are very feisty and are very strong!

Thank you to everyone for your kind words and continued prayers.


----------



## helloeveryone

Sorry to hear they are having oxygen issues but pleased to hear they are other wise well and putting on weight...xxx.


----------



## sethsmummy

I am sorry to hear they are having Oxygen issues hun i hope they manage to resolve it soon :hugs: :hugs: sending lots of love to you and your little family <3 <3


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Bless you and your baby girls!! I hope their issues get sorted xxx


----------



## Miss406

cookie4800 said:


> Thought I'd update...
> 
> Liliana turned 1 month yesterday. She is now 1lb7oz. She is having some major oxygen issues but we are working on it.
> 
> 11 days after I had Lili, on 10/31/2014, I gave birth to Alessandra via emergency csection (she was having heart rate issues). Ali was 1lb4oz at birth but now weighs the same as her sister at 1lb7oz. She also has some oxygen issues but not as major as Lili.
> 
> We are very proud of our girls. They are very feisty and are very strong!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your kind words and continued prayers.

:hugs: I had an emergency caesarean section with my twin girls. Know what the recovery is like. Please do take it easy. Sending my thoughts to your whole family, come on little girls, fight this. Just a suggestion, have the hospital put them next to each other for a while? Twins hate being apart from each other and if they keep them in the same incubator for even 10 minutes I am sure it'll help each other? Just a suggestion sweets, take care :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you and your little ones.


----------



## nflores77

:hugs: Thinking of you and your sweet baby girls!


----------



## Andypanda6570

Here is an update from another forum.I posted for those who don't know.. So deeply sorry and saddened.. :cry:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/stillbirths-neonatal-loss-sids/2260955-liliana-elizabeth.html


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh so heartbreaking. <3 <3 Love, hugs and prayers are with you huni <3 <3


----------



## nessaw

I am so very sorry. Sending love and thoughts to you and your family.xx


----------



## mummy3

I'm so so sorry :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## MolGold

This is beyond sad :'( I am so sorry hun!


----------



## vermeil

*gentle hug* so very sorry to hear this..Praying for you and your daughter.


----------

